# Take 2



## Karalee (Aug 13, 2004)

Im still trying to get the whole lift process straight. Im glad I did 2 of these shots, cos I totally botched the first one up.







Its funny being out there with that big ol' camera - I tend to find people look at me :LOL: so I just stare back. I have this whole framing issue - I forget sometimes what I see through the viewfinder is not what Im going to get. So remembering to do that right has become personal. Now I just need some interesting subject


----------



## oriecat (Aug 13, 2004)

Good job, Kara!!  Keep it up and keep sharin with us!


----------



## terri (Aug 13, 2004)

_Very_ good job - I second the motion!       I love what you did on the right side there, nice and wispy.   Looks awesome!!   

You'll find (if you haven't already) that it's best to have several shots on the same subject, since no two are exactly alike with this process, anyway - you might do one, then look later and think of something else you want to try - so always have lots of prints to choose from.   

I think you're doing very well - keep it up!!!    :thumbsup:


----------

